# TextEdit RTF format gripe. Why?



## Natobasso (Apr 27, 2005)

Why is it when you type ANYTHING in RTF (especially long documents you care about!), save it and then reopen it, there's a bunch of gibberish where text used to be? Grrr.

To clarify I have rich text formatting on, saved as .rtf and reopened as rtf and still get the gibberish. Any ideas, yall?


----------



## Darkshadow (Apr 27, 2005)

Doesn't happen to me.  Try creating a new user and seeing if the problem still shows up under that user.


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 27, 2005)

I have a new user already set up. I'll try that.

Any reason why the text would have characters added to it? Looks like formatting of some sort--I saw the word "Helvetica", "point size", stuff like that


----------



## RacerX (Apr 27, 2005)

Natobasso said:
			
		

> Why is it when you type ANYTHING in RTF (especially long documents you care about!), save it and then reopen it, there's a bunch of gibberish where text used to be? Grrr.


Well, when you say _"you"_ are you assuming that this is a problem for everyone?

This sounds limited to you and your system. I use RTF/RTFD formated documents all the time without issue.

Also, what it sounds like is that you are seeing your RTF document as source code. That could be a problem with the application you're using.

Without more info, it would be hard to troubleshoot... it could be solved from just deleting the preferences for that app or you may need to reinstall the app completely (if it is TextEdit you'd use Pacifist for this task).


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 27, 2005)

Good points, RacerX, but I've pretty much described everything I know about the problem.

Of course it's the proverbial "you".

Could be corrupt pref file.


----------



## davidbrit2 (Apr 27, 2005)

Check TextEdit's Preferences, and make sure "Ignore rich text commands in RTF files" isn't enabled. That might do it. Heh.


----------



## texanpenguin (Apr 28, 2005)

If you're still having issues, post an RTF that you're having trouble with and I'll test it on my TextEdit.


----------



## Natobasso (Apr 28, 2005)

davidbrit may have hit on something there! I do have RTF text commands turned off. (staring at feet sheepishly)


----------

